
Google Drive broken due to deployment of internal version? - SomeCallMeTim
Looks like Google deployed an employee-only version of Google Drive, which is apparently being renamed to Backup-and-Sync [1]. The result is that the new Backup-and-Sync app comes up with a &quot;Sorry, the app needs to close, please email <i></i><i></i>@ to get your account whitelisted&quot; -- meaning, apparently, that the app is restricted to Google employees.<p>I went looking for info and the only reference to the error I could find was one Reddit thread. Thought HN readers might want to know what&#x27;s up as well -- and hoped that maybe someone at Google might notice this and fix it ASAP, please, because I am using Google Drive as part of my workflow right now? :)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;google&#x2F;comments&#x2F;5zrwwp&#x2F;google_drive_is_now_backup_and_sync_error&#x2F;
======
jasonvorhe
No new apk on apkmirror.com, no pending update on the German play store. If
they deployed a dogfooding version, it didn't rollout world-wide.

~~~
jasonvorhe
It's about the Windows app.

